# Chicken



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 17, 2006)

I've never competed so I'm not really sure. MHO would be to think that breast would dry out too much. I've seen lots of pictures posted with thighs. Give it a little time and those who compete will be giveing you their $.02.


----------



## Finney (Apr 18, 2006)

If you want to do breasts... brine them.  Start working on your brine / sauce combo to make sure the flavors 'fit'.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 18, 2006)

I always do thighs.  They taste better cold.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 18, 2006)

I also do thighs Eric.  I have tried breasts at home on the smoker and they dry out too much for me, so I know I dont want to put them in a contest.  

There is also a huge discussion about removing the skin or leaving it on.  Skin is very hard to get right.  I have always removed the skin, I have done as well as second place and as poor as 36th.  So it depends on if you can get the skin right.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Thighs are used by most teams because they are more forgiving. As you can tell from some of the posts here that their is a feeling by a lot of people and judges that breasts will be dry. 

I have taken may first places chicken finishes with breasts over the years and have 6th overall at the Royal open a couple of years ago. You can not let the internal go over 160 on breasts or they will be dry. I will pull them off the cooker at 155 to 157 internal. 

Perception can be reality for many judges and if they feel breast meat is drier they will have a hard time giving the breast a good score. If a judge does not cook Q they also can not appreciate the care taken to turn in a well done breast entry.
Jim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jim, how do you fit the 6 breast in the box?  I have a hard time with thighs fitting.


----------



## john pen (Apr 19, 2006)

As far as presentation of the thigh for judging..I assume its without the skin  ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2006)

either way...I think most leave the skin on if they can get it crispy enough.


----------



## john pen (Apr 19, 2006)

Is it possable to get it crispy in the smoker or is it grilled after ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 19, 2006)

2002 I got second in chicken at Oinktoberfest. I did breast, I pulled them off at 150 and then used a small torch to crisp the skin up. Don't forget they will steam a little in the turn in container. I try to beat the clock and be dead last turning in chicken.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Jim, how do you fit the 6 breast in the box?  I have a hard time with thighs fitting.



That's what I was going to say!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2006)

Skinny chickens.


----------



## john pen (Apr 19, 2006)

Is putting them on a grill acceptable in a comp. ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 19, 2006)

As long as it's not a gas grill. Gas torches are ok I guess.  :grin:  Some guys use a charcoal chimney with a small grate on top of it to crisp up the skin.


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2006)

You can cook it the entire time on the grill if you want.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 19, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> As long as it's not a gas grill. Gas torches are ok I guess.  :grin:  Some guys use a charcoal chimney with a small grate on top of it to crisp up the skin.



I've thought about packing a torch.  I'm just not sure the KCBS allows it.  I use my WSM for the whole process, taking out the water pan and using the bottom rack when it's time to crisp up the skin.  Many teams use a kettle over charcoal.   

Jack


----------



## Spice1 (Apr 19, 2006)

I have had2 first place, 2 second place and a 3rd doing chicken breast.  I inject and don't over cook.  As for 6 breasts in a turn in box--  I cut the meat from the breast bone and slice into bite size pieces.

I don't think torches are allowed in KCBS sanctioned contests.  Jim:  What is your call on this??

Spice


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 27, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Jim, how do you fit the 6 breast in the box?  I have a hard time with thighs fitting.



Rules state to provide 6 identifiable "portions".  It does not mention anything about individual "pieces".  So you could just cook whole breasts with skin and bone.  Then for your turn in, de-bone, slice to provide 6 "portions" of the 1 breast as a turn in as long as it can be identified as a breast. Or 2 breasts into 3 slices each or 3 into 2 chunks each.  Whatever will fit into the box for th nicest presentation.    


_18. Each contestant MUST submit at least six (6) separated and identifiable (visible) *portions* of meat in a container. If meat is not presented in such a manner and the judge not having meat to taste, will judge TASTE and TENDERNESS as one (1). All APPEARANCE scores will be changed to one (1) for that entry only. This in no way will penalize the other con-testants who have properly submitted their entry._


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2yu0wrdc]Jim, how do you fit the 6 breast in the box?  I have a hard time with thighs fitting.



Rules state to provide 6 identifiable "portions".  It does not mention anything about individual "pieces".  So you could just cook whole breasts with skin and bone.  Then for your turn in, de-bone, slice to provide 6 "portions" of the 1 breast as a turn in as long as it can be identified as a breast. Or 2 breasts into 3 slices each or 3 into 2 chunks each.  Whatever will fit into the box for th nicest presentation.    


_18. Each contestant MUST submit at least six (6) separated and identifiable (visible) *portions* of meat in a container. If meat is not presented in such a manner and the judge not having meat to taste, will judge TASTE and TENDERNESS as one (1). All APPEARANCE scores will be changed to one (1) for that entry only. This in no way will penalize the other con-testants who have properly submitted their entry._[/quote:2yu0wrdc]

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






LOL


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: CHICKEN (revisited)*



			
				bige1 said:
			
		

> Has anyone cooked chicken breast this summer in comps  ? If so how did you do?
> We had a good discussion the last time this was brought up....thanks...BIG"E"



I've worked with it in the yard.  The problem is that you never know how long your entry will sit on a table before it's actually judged.  The longer chicken breasts sit the dryer they become.  I can't seem to overcome that particular hurdle.  I've tried brining, marinating, using a prepumped product, it just dosen't seem to work for me.  As a general rule, all of your products for entry into a contest should be good cold.  There in lies the challange with brisket.

Good Luck, let us know if you conquer the breast!   :razz: 

Jack


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 27, 2006)

Is Friying an option? #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 27, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Is Friying an option? #-o



NO.  You cannot fry or par boil your meat.


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":14djen01]Is Friying an option? #-o



NO.  You cannot fry or par boil your meat.[/quote:14djen01]
He didn't ask about frying... he asked about Friying.  LOL

Hop Sing... catch a chicken.  LOL


----------



## Rich Decker (Jun 27, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> 2002 I got second in chicken at Oinktoberfest. I did breast, I pulled them off at 150 and then used a small torch to crisp the skin up. Don't forget they will steam a little in the turn in container. I try to beat the clock and be dead last turning in chicken.



You absolutely,unequivocally can't use a gas torch for cooking in KCBS contests. Using a gas torch to "crisp the skin up" is cheating.


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2g9xbgas]2002 I got second in chicken at Oinktoberfest. I did breast, I pulled them off at 150 and then used a small torch to crisp the skin up. Don't forget they will steam a little in the turn in container. I try to beat the clock and be dead last turning in chicken.



You absolutely,unequivocally can't use a gas torch for cooking in KCBS contests. Using a gas torch to "crisp the skin up" is cheating.[/quote:2g9xbgas]

You could use a "charcoal" torch though.  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Rich Decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could use a "charcoal" torch though.  8-[[/quote:9wnt1hnc]

And a weed burner!  #-o


----------

